# Problem mit Cubase /(soundkartentreiber)



## lg-king (5. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich bitte um Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich habe einen Packard-Bell Rechner. Bis vor 3 Tagen lief das vorinstallierte Betriebssystem und alles drumherum einwandfrei...  Ich musste formatieren....

Nun ist es so das ich keine Treiber-CD zu meinen Rechner zu meinen Rechner bekommen habe. Ich habe mir also Grafik und Sound treiber aus dem Netz zusammengesucht. 

Meine sound-karte ist on-board. (...lief vor dem formatieren (auch in Cubase))

Nun das eigendliche Problem: 

Ich vermute mal das ich den falschen Sound-Treiber installiert habe. Ich habe in Cubase eine ewige Latenz von meinem Midi-Keyboard durchs VSTi an die Ausgabe.

Das möchte ich nicht!

Was kann ich tun?
Wo bekomme ich den besten Treber her?

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für die Mithilfe


----------



## lg-king (5. Mai 2007)

Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem.

Beim "herumschieben" von Noten-Befehlen im Noten-Editor stürzt Cubase ab. 

Ein Beispiel-Video habe ich unter: http://d.turboupload.com/d/1771233/problem.avi.html zu sehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Erstmal zu den Treibern:

Everest sagt dir genau welche Hardware du hast. Es liest die Hardware-ID aus und ist demnach nicht durch falsche Treiber beinflusst. Du findest die Home-Edition (gratis) bei zdnet.de (Link)

Das Video ist evtl etwas übertrieben... leider kenne ich das Programm nicht... und die komplette Meldung wäre auch toll... aber wieso wendest du dich nicht an den Support, wenn das Problem häufiger auftritt wie es in der Meldung steht?


----------



## -SENDER- (26. September 2007)

Hi
Für onboard-Soundkarten soll der Asio4All-Treiber für gute Latenzen sorgen.
Such mal bei Google danach, und auch wie das mit der Installation läuft.
Wenn das alles soweit geklappt hat, musst du nur noch den Multimedia-Setup machen und dort den Asio4All-Treiber einstellen.
Grüße
SENDER


----------

